# I had to reminisce...



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Found some of my old videos I made when I was like 20 of Chari and Kodi playing, Klondike was attempting to join here and there. Klondike was my golden girl :3 She and I learned alot from one another. I had Klondike since I was 13 years old and she passed away just over 2 years ago...and now there is Chari. I wish I took more videos and pictures...I never realized why my mom was so big about cameras and videos but now I do.

They're stupidish...but what I captured in them was cute...







beware this is ridiculous...remember I was a 'kid' when I made this one...


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sXvqpCwh9y4


They're a little rough with one another in that last one XD But it's cute..they were so close to one another!


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

:wub: especially of them sharing the duck!


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

I'm noticing how cold the house is without her here. Lucy, Chari's 'baby', our cat seems to be freaked out now. When Chari was here she didn't care about being in the new house, but now that Chari has been gone for nearly two weeks she's been doing nothing but hiding. It's been a bit of a battle coaxing her out. 

Kodi seems to be coping well, he's a little depressed here and there, but for the most part playing and walking him keeps him distracted.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

I thought Kodi would do well especially when you are playing and walking him as usual - he may even enjoy the extra attention but doesn't want to show it because he senses you are sad. For Lucy, it is going to take a full month for Chari's scent to go, so that could also be confusing for her. If she doesn't get better when a month as passed- you may want to consider adopting another cat for company for her - if she is good with other cats. Since you are planning on getting a puppy - another dog who likes cats may not be a good idea. The other idea would be to get a puppy sooner - at least that would distract her and give her something to watch and also help you. My cat Shadow kept crying when the other cat Tabby died - after a month, I went to the Humane Society and adopted a quiet older cat who liked dogs - Shadow was finally happy and gave me a look "what took you so long"


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Kodi is doing well, I know he would be happy when we do get our puppy in June.

Lucy's biggest thing is she would sleep and nuzzle into Chari all the time, Chari basically raised her as a kitten (5 weeks old, abandoned with her brother). Her brother and her would suckle on Chari and Chari would oblige and even sleep while they did that. 

Lucy isn't alone in the house, we have two other cats, but she isn't a cat's cat. They all get along well, but Lucy is a dog cat in my honest opinion. She even still suckled on Chari in her adult years. 

It was odd last night, I woke up in the middle of the night with her on my stomach pawpanting my chest and making suckle noises in the air..which was awkward to say the least. She'd never done that to me before. It hurt, as it was the pain that woke me, and I wondered how Chari put up with that let alone napped through it. 

I'm just not sure how to redirect that behavior in a cat because I would need to if she continues that behavior.


----------



## Mary Beth (Apr 17, 2010)

Poor Lucy - she is looking for comfort. Maybe a cuddly big soft stuffed toy would work. If you put it on your lap and encouraged her to knead that with her claws -if she likes catnip you could spray some on it to also encourage her. You could try posting or searching on Cat Forum : Cat Discussion Forums


----------



## FortheLoveofChari (Nov 22, 2013)

Thank you! 

I knew it was a comfort thing for her, so I let her do it, I just tried to reposition her to a part of my body that wouldn't hurt as much XD

I had been thinking what could I do to give her a permanent solution to her need to suckle or just pawpant on something. She seems to prefer living objects it seems..and female ones as she doesn't do it to Kodi or my fiance. 

Kiara our other cat just does it to a certain blanket which she had never done until we got said blanket..I think it is just the texture as it is a very soft fluffy blanket. 

I am going to check out the cat forum, I'm sure it will be a GREAT help with my other cats too :3


----------



## Sookie (Aug 28, 2013)

I have 4 cats and my Oliver, who I hand-reared from 3 days old, is a very big "pudger" or kneader of people and blankets and stuffed animals - I think kittens who were without their mothers from too young do this as adults more than other cats. Sorry to hear about you losing your dog, the video was so sweet (i love that song) and it would be nice if your cat can bond with the puppy when you get him. Thinking about your cat being lonely makes me so sad; it's heartbreaking when they seem to be looking from room to room and can't find their friend


----------

